# Another American / Canadian bottle collection found.



## deenodean (Jul 21, 2013)

Some of u members mite remember last year my friend Mel bought a bottle collection from a widow, she was selling of her late husbands collection. Most were American made bottles. I posted many of them here. The widow recently put another collection she had hiding in the bushes on the market. I bought this collection. There are over 200 items , American and  Canadian bottles, 8 jars, 101 marbles, 1 poison that I already posted and 4 insulators also posted. It took me a week to clean them , it will also take time to photo and post them. It is to bright outside today for picture taking but I managed to capture this one. I have never seen a little gem like this before, seems to be a midget pint ( squat blob top ) wine or beer bottle. Is it an iron pontil ? It also appears to be a 4 piece mold, 2 seams go to the shoulder, stop at the shoulder seam, then keep going to the bottom of the neck, then stop. Anyone ever see one like this ? Stay tuned, the next week or so I'll be posting most of them, I need time and an overcast day to take more pictures. I will allow the American bottles to go to their proper home towns if someone wants them. Just P M me. Thanks for looking.


----------



## MNJars (Jul 21, 2013)

Sounds like a nice score Danny!


----------



## surfaceone (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey Daniel,

 I'm looking forward to seeing these bottles. This one I'd call a dumpy seltzer in form. A British bottle, i believe it is. What's the capacity?


----------



## deenodean (Jul 21, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hey Daniel,
> 
> I'm looking forward to seeing these bottles. This one I'd call a dumpy seltzer in form. A British bottle, i believe it is. What's the capacity?


 
 8 ounces to the top of the shoulder.


----------



## epackage (Jul 21, 2013)

Not pontiled and mosty likely a seltzer or mineral water as Surf stated, good luck with them all...


----------



## deenodean (Jul 21, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Not pontiled and mosty likely a seltzer or mineral water as Surf stated, good luck with them all...


 
 thx for the info. BTW, no Paterson bottles


----------



## nostalgia (Jul 21, 2013)

Hey Danny,

 Any from my 'belle province'?

 Finally found the NS milk I mentioned to you a while back; pictures will follow this week ;-)


----------



## epackage (Jul 21, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  deenodean
> thx for the info. BTW, no Paterson bottles


 Then what good are you to me?!?!?! [8D]


----------



## deenodean (Jul 21, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  deenodean
> 
> Some of u members mite remember last year my friend Mel bought a bottle collection from a widow, she was selling of her late husbands collection. Most were American made bottles. I posted many of them here. The widow recently put another collection she had hiding in the bushes on the market. I bought this collection. There are over 200 items , American and  Canadian bottles, 8 jars, 101 marbles, 1 poison that I already posted and 4 insulators also posted. It took me a week to clean them , it will also take time to photo and post them. It is to bright outside today for picture taking but I managed to capture this one. I have never seen a little gem like this before, seems to be a midget pint ( squat blob top ) wine or beer bottle. Is it an iron pontil ? It also appears to be a 4 piece mold, 2 seams go to the shoulder, stop at the shoulder seam, then keep going to the bottom of the neck, then stop. Anyone ever see one like this ? Stay tuned, the next week or so I'll be posting most of them, I need time and an overcast day to take more pictures. I will allow the American bottles to go to their proper home towns if someone wants them. Just P M me. Thanks for looking.
> 
> ...


----------



## epackage (Jul 21, 2013)

Some cool finds in there...[]


----------



## deenodean (Jul 22, 2013)

Welz & Zerweck Brooklyn, New York, the second bottle has the label over the embossing. 






 National Drug Company Halifax N.S. RUIT Syrup


----------



## deenodean (Jul 22, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 []


----------



## deenodean (Jul 22, 2013)

J.H. Henkes, Hollands J.H. Henkes Delftshayen and a beautiful whittled olive amber gin





 Doyle's Hop Bitters





 Embossed Gates Invigorating Syrup, Middleton Nova Scotia. 





 E & J Burke Dublin Ireland, Guiness Foreign Stout, with partial cork and seal.





 A mint Dr. Kilmers Swamp Root Kidney liver & bladder cure. 





 Felix J Quinn, Halifax Nova Scotia and Francis Drake, New Glasgow Nova Scotia.


----------



## antlerman23 (Jul 22, 2013)

nice stuff!!! anything from Minnesota in there?


----------



## deenodean (Jul 24, 2013)

Mrs Winslows Soothing Syrup , RRR Radway New York





 Carlzeiss Jena and Preston salts 





 Staffords Reel Ink, Mucilage bottle, 3 ringed bottle , Carters cone ink, Carters ink, Underwoods Ink and Caws Ink new York





 In this picture only I am looking for info on these Linimants, Hervay's ,Champion, Simson's, Arnica & Oil, Potter's, and Rev. N. Downs vegetable balsamic elixir 





 Sloans, Empire, 2 Bentley's , Woodbury Horse, Minards, Johnson American Anodyne and C. Gates Acadian Liniments





 Turlingtons 





 Wine sample, perfume . Frasier Thornton, Peppermint,Bell & co,Oranngeburg N.Y., Polusterine Products Toronto-Solyol





 Looking for info on Sharps Balsam and Hawker's Tulu & Wild Cherry Balsam





 Mary J. Goldman St.Paul Minn





  Granular Citrate of Magnesia





 Schweppes 





 Chamberlain Pain Balm , Des Moins Iowa and Toronto. Another sheet of instructions inside the box.  





 Looking for info on Dr. J. Kendall's Blackberry Balsam





 Brunetts Cocaine Boston Mass.





 Moons Emerald Oil and Dr. S.A. Tuttle Boston Mass.





 Kimbull Bros & Co Enosburgh Falls Vt. , Kendalls Spavin Cure Enosburgh Falls Vt.





 Looking for  info on Dr. Dow's sturgeon oil pure liniment 





 Dr. Wilson's Herbine Bitters St. John N.B. 





 Everybody's favorite...[]


----------

